# Weight Loss



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've just weighed the fids, which i do every 1-2 weeks, and i've noticed a down hill pattern with Bailee's weight over the last couple of months. With the lack of any other symptoms i haven't been terribly worried, but it's now a fair amount of weight that he's lost. In the middle of January he weighed 97g which was up a bit for him, his normal is around about 92-94g. Now, he is down to 82g. He is still not displaying any other symptoms though so i'm not sure what to make of it. 

His poop is completely normal, he's active, sings just as much as ever, and obviously in the last few weeks he's been well enough to get busy with Cookie.  He has just gone through a moult, and since i've put the nest box up he hasn't been eating as much as he's been spending a lot of time looking after his nest box. If the weight loss were just in the past week i would undoubtedly put it down to that...

I don't like to ask dad to take me to the vet unless i really believe that i have a sick/injured bird, and with every other sign pointing to good health i'm sure that Bails isn't sick, but what could be causing the weight loss? 

And where Bailee has lost 10g since last month, Cookie has put it on. Maybe they traded.  Cookie is sitting at her all time record, 103g.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe he's been working out at the gym to impress Cookie! It obviously worked. 

I really don't know why he would lose weight, you know your birds best and I'm sure that if there was any sign of something wrong Bailee would be whisked off the the vet in no time.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

could just be a combination of all the things you mentioned...
maybe he lost a few big heavy feathers, and they havnt regrown to their full weight yet, and fretting over how beautiful Cookie is wouldnt have helped, all those heart wing dances would have to take their toll eventually 
he probably just has a lot on his mind, starting a new family and all


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was thinking it could be stress from moulting and winning Cookie's heart. He's not all skin and bones. If his keel bone was poking out like a razor i'd be a lot more worried.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just watch him and mabey weight him every day at the same time if you can. I weighed Spike one night and he was 89 grams and the next day he was 84 grams. I think it was just from eating and well you know.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. I just weighted them both right now. My Ziggy has lost 6g since 2/3-he's at 84g now. Baby on the other hand went up 11g and she's at 108 (her highest). I should mention right after I weighted her she did a morning chicken poop (huge) so that's a few grams right there plus she's carrying egg #4.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmm never thought of weighing mine


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I would just watch him and mabey weight him every day at the same time if you can. I weighed Spike one night and he was 89 grams and the next day he was 84 grams. I think it was just from eating and well you know.


I weigh them at 7:30pm every time i weigh them, so it should be consistent in that way. I'll weigh him a bit more often though, probably not everyday cause i know there can be a fair amount of variation from day to day.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe Cookie and Bailey have been "excersizing" for alot longer than you though! HEHE


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, Baby was at 108g yesterday with egg #4 still on the way. This morning, after egg #4 and the huge morning poop she's at 96!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

wonder if it would make a difference if you wieghed them in the am, Like with us (humans) they say the best time to weigh ourselfs is 1st thing in the morning


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My fids weigh lighter in the morning than in the evening.


----------

